# My First Yard Haunt



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

This is my first real year setting my yard up for a haunt, and it was very succesful largely in do part of this forum and the help of my family. I have set up my yard in the past with the usual, but this year I had some money to spend so I built some PVC dummies, got some timer'd foggers, built a chiller, and other fun stuff. 

Hightlights of the night:

- We live right across the street from a very big event that happens every year for halloween and they have school bus loads of people for shuttle and I was all dressed up stalking the busses from my yard lol. People in the bus were croudin the front lookin as the bus drivers would be flashin their beams at me lol. Was a lot of fun. 

- Had people taking pictures of the yard and myself from the busses as well as people taking them from the street. 

- Scared countless kids with my leafblower setup under my 7' reaper. 

- Couple other highlights was scaring the bejusu out of a TOT's dad. Made with freeze in place, jaw dropped, and screamin lol. 

- Also had a TOTer walking up the yard sayin "Now THIS is how you do halloween!" Thought that was pretty cool. Was just an all around awesome night.

The pictures I have posted on here dont do the yard justice at all. Guess I should of had the wife take the pictures seeing how she is good at it. Ah well.

Thanks all for reading, and thanks again for this forum


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

few other pics


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounded like a successful and fun evening, especially for someone who was doing this for the first time. What was your favorite prop this year that you made? I liked your photos and wish you had more of them so we could see a wider angle of things. Looks like you have a pretty big yard.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job - just how did you work the leaf-blower in? was it an electric one?


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

I would say my favorite prop I made was the 7' reaper. I made his body out of PVC and his hands out of wire coat hangers and great stuff. It was a fun project. He was fun to make as was the body cut half. As far as the pictures go, trust me, I wish i had better ones too. Thats why next year the wife will ne taking them lol.

I stuck the 7' reaper in the middle of a bush and the leafblower was underneath the bush. There was an strobe on the reaper to draw attention to him and when people would walk by I would turn the leafblower on. Cheap air cannon if you will. Yeah it is an electric one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great haunt...nice work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics 
I bet you had fun with the bus peeps.
where did you get the giant skull head..that's cool


----------

